# Hurricane Ida strikes again...



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hurricane Ida is a big mess, I couldn't help but post this though.. Poor thing.. 😂 








Cow gets stuck in tree in Louisiana after Hurricane Ida flooding


Workers rescued a cow wedged in a tree southeast of New Orleans that became stuck following severe flooding brought to southern Louisiana by Hurricane Ida.




www.fox5dc.com


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Poor cow! I hope it was okay!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol- crazy things. At least it got lifted out of the water til it receded. Could’ve been worse….


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Ouch! I hope he's okay.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They got it out but so far there hasn't been a video of how they did it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Poor cow! I hope it was okay!


Haven't read much about if it was okay.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Lol- crazy things. At least it got lifted out of the water til it receded. Could’ve been worse….


Yep.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They got it out but so far there hasn't been a video of how they did it.


I believe Their is one I'll have to send the link


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think this is it I'm not sure if their is an actual video of them getting it out.
It couldn't have been too hurt, I see it eating the tree's leaves off as their all trying to get it out, It actually looks pretty comfortable..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, same one as the original. Just people making words about it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope, same one as the original. Just people making words about it.


Darn, I don't know where the actual video is then. I'm sorry.


----------

